# Algarve v Blue Coast v Silver Coast?



## debzor (Aug 6, 2011)

I have been living and working in Brazil for the past 6+ years, and so have some (Brazilian) Portuguese, but am now considering an investment back in Europe.

When considering the Algarve and its excellent climate, I am concerned that it may be too touristy, particularly in the European summer.

The Blue Coast (around Sines, perhaps?) seems to be relatively undiscovered, but there does not seem a lot there, although there is some industry and possible pollution, I understand.

The Silver Coast (Lisbon through Ericeira to Caldas da Rainha) has the advantage of an easy drive to Lisbon, but the weather may not be so good?

I am not too bothered about the European winter, as we will retain property in NE Brazil, but I would be very interested to hear any views as to the suitability of these areas as a investment compared to each other... which one may have the greatest potential?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

The replies you are going to get will be subjective as most people will justify the region they selected or prefer.

You do need to visit yourself to get a balanced view and even reading the best intended forum comment is no substitute for doing that.

It also depends a lot on your intended use, if you are going to rent then the busy ten week summer season in the Algarve is not going to affect you, only add to your income. 

I don't personally see much capital growth occurring for a while in any location but believe it will always be better where there is established infrastructure.

From the info we receive here on the opportunities and growth happening in Brazil it does intrigue me a little that you are considering investing in Portugal - especially as you already have investment experience there - presumably successfully ?

My hard learned personal life experience when it comes to 'investing' is to stick to what you know most about in an area you know best.


----------



## debzor (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi MrBife

Thank you for your excellent points all round - and I understand entirely that views are liable to be subjective rather then objective... 

My interest is more in a long term investment, perhaps even a renovation project, so capital appreciation is relevant to me although I appreciate the greater rental potential of the Algarve for a short term summer let. I imagine in other areas there may also be the possibility of local long term rental interest?

Brazil has been very kind to me, and I will keep several investments here. But the children and grandchildren, (or rather the infrequency of their visits due to distance, cost, etc), are having an impact on my wife! Thus we seek another investment property nearer to home.


----------

